# Roadside Design Guide Question



## maximus808 (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you know where to find info regarding guardrails, recoverable slopes, shoulder widths, obstructions for various speeds using the Roadside Design Guide. Thanks.


----------



## NEED2009 (Mar 21, 2010)

look at the index on the back of the manual.


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 22, 2010)

Ch. 3...which oddly enough is titled Roadside Topography and Drainage Features


----------

